# Karma working again!



## corazon (Feb 14, 2006)

I know there were some problems giving out karma recently.  Looks like those problems are gone, I just handed out some karma myself!  So, I thought I'd give the heads up and a big Thanks! to the admins!   Have a great Valentines day all!


----------



## kadesma (Feb 14, 2006)

What a nice Valentines day present.

If it were possible, I'd send Karma to each of our wonderful group who help run this forum..Thanks guys and gals.


kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Feb 14, 2006)

Thank yoU!!!!!!!


----------



## corazon (Feb 16, 2006)

bumped for those who haven't been here for a couple days


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 16, 2006)

i need a little clarification on karma - maybe the guidelines - what is it - is there a restriction on how much karma can be given in a day and to how many people? is there a way that you are notified of karma given to you or do you have to check the User CP?  i think it is a way to say thanks for someone who has done something that you appreciate or like - at least that is what I have used it for.  I don't want to cross any lines or break any rules - thanks.


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2006)

Here is how it works. There actually is no notification so you do need to check your CP to see if you have gotten any karma. And you got the concet right. It is to show your appreciation to someone for something they have done. Just a nice way to say thank you


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks GB - printed it out and hung it by the computer!  What does the accumulation of points mean or do?


----------



## GB (Feb 16, 2006)

At some point in the future they might be used for little extras. Possibly a larger avatar or more PM storage space or things like that. Only time will tell


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 16, 2006)

Gotcha - until them, karma away!


----------



## Dina (Feb 16, 2006)

Is it really working?  How do I get into my reputation info again?  Dah!  I'm still learning my way around here.


----------



## MJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Dina said:
			
		

> Is it really working? How do I get into my reputation info again? Dah! I'm still learning my way around here.


Click on "user CP" up at the top of the page.


----------



## Dina (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks MJ!


----------

